# How to use Webfonts ?



## Tejas.Gupta (Apr 19, 2011)

How to use Different fonts on your website. That's simple but if the visitor dosent has that font in his PC he wont be able to see the font on your Website too...
Here's the Solution ! 

*How to Use Webfonts (different fonts)in your website *


----------



## KDroid (May 5, 2011)

Exactly what I was looking for! Thanx!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2011)

Wow..!! Thanks for sharing 

Great info


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (May 5, 2011)

Welcome all


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 5, 2011)

its easy using @font-face, but its a CSS3 properties. So, old browsers will not support.

```
@font-face {
	font-family: Delicious;
	src: url('Delicious-Roman.otf');
}
```

@OP, please use normal font and avoid promoting your site like this.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (May 9, 2011)

Join Date: Jun 2005
Location: TechTin | Technology container
Posts: 4,079


Hmm


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 9, 2011)

^^^
So, what is problem. I can use my site address as my location and in my signature


----------



## KDroid (May 9, 2011)

ravi_9793 said:


> ^^^
> So, what is problem. I can use my site address as my location and in my signature



Dude! It doesn't matters if old browsers don't support CSS3.. This post is still quite useful! Don't demoralize him!

P.S. You need to improve your English! "So, what is problem." doesn't makes any sense! No offence intended!


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (May 9, 2011)

ravi_9793 said:


> ^^^
> So, what is problem. I can use my site address as my location and in my signature



I dint say it is offensive or something...
I preferred posting the original source..
and if u have problem with BIG fonts stop reading my threads ^_^

PS- Peace !


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 9, 2011)

If this your blog, you may have missed the thread:
Bloggers' Corner


----------

